# Euro Truck Simulator 2



## Epona (Jan 2, 2015)

My OH bought this a couple of days ago in the steam sale, it's utterly hilarious.  He is currently trying to deliver frozen peas somewhere near Luxembourg and I keep looking at his screen and seeing that his truck is on one side and he is yelling at the screen and waving his fist in the air.  Now getting a lecture about how truck drivers should be exempt from stuff like red lights.  I am not sure whether he is enjoying himself, but I'm not even playing it and this is the most fun I've had for ages


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 4, 2015)

I got this on HB ages ago, but as I still don't have a new computer I can't play yet. Bloody tempted to buy a steering wheel for it when I do though


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 4, 2015)

I installed the demo after seeing someone in my Steam buddy list constantly playing it. I found it kind of vaguely interesting for a while, but it wasn't long before I started trying to GTA things up on the Dutch motorways and got stuck behind a tree. 

Won't be buying the full version since it seemed a bit boring and repetitive - if it actually had properly to-scale models of all the cities you visit that would be awesome, but as far as I could see you just get some generic tourist attraction buildings in the middle distance.


----------



## superfly101 (Jan 4, 2015)

EKR rock radio

http://www.ekr.net/rockstream/

Spend 3 hours listening to the best of a classic rock whilst going  left a bit right a bit fuck me a windmill

I'm now racing Grid Autosport  until the Nordic expansion


----------



## Cid (Jan 5, 2015)

Is there a multiplayer 'convoy' (non-euro) mode?


----------



## dervish (Jan 7, 2015)

I've recently installed this, it's bloody difficult going round roundabouts with the mirrors in the way! 

And mouse control is far too twitchy. 

Fun though


----------



## Epona (Jan 9, 2015)

dervish said:


> I've recently installed this, it's bloody difficult going round roundabouts with the mirrors in the way!
> 
> And mouse control is far too twitchy.
> 
> Fun though



OH is using an Xbox-style controller.  He is having immense fun with the game, but keeps getting fined because he constantly forgets how to turn his headlights on when driving at night.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2015)

it doesn't recreate the experience of being berated _in foreign _for not having your hi viz on when next to the vehicle. Which in fairness is a good rule and was language bridged by a pointing at said item and a donning gesture. Still. Verimissilitude


----------



## Epona (Jan 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> it doesn't recreate the experience of being berated _in foreign _for not having your hi viz on when next to the vehicle. Which in fairness is a good rule and was language bridged by a pointing at said item and a donning gesture. Still. Verimissilitude



I am just wondering whether the map extends as far as Romania, where the vehicle I was once in was stopped by a policeman and then negotiations began about how much (in either GBP or USD, he was flexible on that), it would cost for us all to avoid a night in the cells.
The policeman directed us to follow his car into a side street (this wasn't some massively dangerous situation, just a corruption thing, the street was busy enough to not be too concerned about violence it was just going to be a give us your tourist cash or night in the clink type thing), but his car wouldn't start.  We helped him out and pushed his police car up to speed so he could bump-start it and he drove off looking utterly humiliated.

I am not sure whether that is a scenario in Euro Truck Simulator, or indeed any other game, but it damn well ought to be a level on every driving game, because it was completely fucking awesome.


----------

